# love the deer jerky, w/ q-view



## stjoeguy1122 (Jan 1, 2013)

Found several pounds of deer meat that I cut up for stew/chili meat but decided to jerk it instead. While I was digging around in the freezer I found a few round steaks, they were a little thicker then I normally use for jerky but I beat them down.

I use High Mountain seasonings on all but one rack of the round steak, I used cure, sea salt and McCormick’s Spicy. Probably a little to much salt but it did have some kick!

My jerky is more like little bites of steak then the hard dried out teeth pullers that most think of when talking about jerky.

I cooked up the smaller bite size pieces in the MES 30, set at 170. cooked up the round steaks in the propane smoker, temp was drifting between 175-200, it was cold and windy today.













jerky 1.JPG



__ stjoeguy1122
__ Jan 1, 2013






first 4 racks heading to smoker













jerky bits.JPG



__ stjoeguy1122
__ Jan 1, 2013






first 4 racks done













jerky opened up.JPG



__ stjoeguy1122
__ Jan 1, 2013






I cut a couple of pieces open to see how done they were, I cooked them for another 30 minutes and pulled













round steak.JPG



__ stjoeguy1122
__ Jan 1, 2013






round steaks, beat with tenderizer, cured and seasoned over night heading into the propane smoker













round steak 1.JPG



__ stjoeguy1122
__ Jan 1, 2013






after about 4.5 hours, added a very small hand full of wood chips













round steak 2.JPG



__ stjoeguy1122
__ Jan 1, 2013






last rack of round steaks, these were slightly salty but they had some great heat to them


----------



## daveomak (Jan 2, 2013)

Bob, morning.... Man that looks good.....   Nice doo on the jerky.....    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






..  Dave


----------



## humdinger (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks good bob. Love the jerky niblits style.


----------

